# GTR 35 vs EK9 street drag in Singapore!



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

Probably the 1st video of a street drag of a highly modified EK9 vs a R35 with Mines ecu and exhaust.

Enjoy

CIVIC TURBO vs GT-R R35 PART 3 - DYNO TUNE & RACE - Video


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

the owner of the gt-r must have been bored to bother doing a drag race.


----------



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

these stuff happens quite alot.. especially when a GTR (33, 34 or 35) is involved...

But its more ego boosting for the challenger.. cos if the GTR had won.. no one would have mention anything... a lose-lose situation.. LOL

but for fun.. why not.. 

If you look at the 1st pass, the GTR won by half a car.. while the civic on 1.4bar boost is doing ard 520bhp.. couple that with a 1.2ton body.. the result is promising...

I wont mind losing to a 580bhp turbo civic on a straight line.. but throw in a few bends.. guess who is saying hi to the trees??


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

don't even worry about the bends. put it on the track and the civic will blow it's engine before 1 lap is up. plus it will overheat.

omg... i hope i don't sound like a porsche owner slagging off the gt-r.... AAARGH...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

its just for publicity. the mines ecu was not able to be tuned other than what it was set at.

motec could probably be setup on an R35 and raised the boost to such levels too. as long as it doesnt brake the trans it can go faster.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Two very different cars.. But I like both cars for different reasons.. :thumbsup:


----------



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> don't even worry about the bends. put it on the track and the civic will blow it's engine before 1 lap is up. plus it will overheat.
> 
> omg... i hope i don't sound like a porsche owner slagging off the gt-r.... AAARGH...



lol... u do bark like one...for that moment...


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't believe how much power that little 4 banger was putting out. Gotta give credit where it's due. The car has more hp/tq than the R35 and less weight, so a win is expected. Big props to the tuners! :thumbsup:


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice vid...result more then expected seing the civic numbers!. In straight, of course.

Anyone know if there is already a GTR with Motec ECU? just curious about the results..


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll drag anything, win or lose, because it's not the win, it's the run that gives me the adrenaline hit that I'm addicted to.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

run a GT-R at 2 bars, then see what happens!!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> run a GT-R at 2 bars, then see what happens!!


gearbox = bang...


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

mindlessoath said:


> its just for publicity. the mines ecu was not able to be tuned other than what it was set at.


There's a reason for that.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

One of the best things about my car, is not only does it go like stink but I don't have to worry about anything going bang or falling off.

I can drive to Fuji Speedway, do some track sessions driving as hard as I can and then drive home again without any fuss.

The race is fun, but rather pointless. Depends what you want from your car I guess. Some people like to push the limits of what an engine can do. Personally I'd rather have something that I can rely on.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Kanzen said:


> One of the best things about my car, is not only does it go like stink but I don't have to worry about anything going bang or falling off.
> 
> I can drive to Fuji Speedway, do some track sessions driving as hard as I can and then drive home again without any fuss.
> 
> The race is fun, but rather pointless. Depends what you want from your car I guess. Some people like to push the limits of what an engine can do. Personally I'd rather have something that I can rely on.


as my 35 is my daily drive i completely agree. if it was just a weekend/trackday/drag race dedicated car then of course i would explore much more power etc.

i wonder if that civic is a daily drive?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Haha those Hondas aren't that bad aye, if the motor is built and tuned properly they are plenty reliable. The gearboxes are impressively strong, and one of the best things to aim for when going for cornering is low weight - Civics aren't exactly portly, helps for cornering, braking and accelerating as well as not eating brakes and tires as fast. Getting on the power coming out of corners is the main problem with a high power one like that, but it is achieveable.

Most of the time I hear the other way around, as heaps of people here use Hondas as track cars and often give mildly modified GTRs etc more than a run for their money around tracks - people usually talk down what would happen if the GTR and the Honda are put together side by side in a straight line. A mate of mine has a 500hp daily driven Civic, been running that power for a couple of years ago and has broken nothing using it for daily driving, track and drag. A 1.8litre engine in a sub 1100kg car is very tractible!


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

It took 2.0 bar and over 500hp at the wheels to beat the GTR convincinly..

Not that impressive really..


----------



## mg1942 (Apr 28, 2008)

Godspd said:


> It took 2.0 bar and over 500hp at the wheels to beat the GTR convincinly..
> 
> Not that impressive really..



What's amazing is the size of the Civic engine. Less tjhan 2 liters!

And a 2.0 bar on GT-R would break the DSG. Did i forget to mention R-35's DSG costs more than that tuned civic?:chuckle:


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

Godspd said:


> It took 2.0 bar and over 500hp at the wheels to beat the GTR convincinly..
> 
> Not that impressive really..


It is impressive, but I know what you mean.

The Honda weighs nothing, likely > 1000 lbs less weight and probably spins the front tires viciously through 1st and 2nd gear; wonder what kind of tires the Honda was using. I would hasten to guess the overtake speed (for the Honda) was probably well in excess of 100 mph. It's an OK win. Definitely a VERY fast Honda, but not a very user-friendly vehicle with those boost levels on a front-drive vehicle with that little mass.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

mg1942 said:


> What's amazing is the size of the Civic engine. Less tjhan 2 liters!
> 
> And a 2.0 bar on GT-R would break the DSG. Did i forget to mention R-35's DSG costs more than that tuned civic?:chuckle:


You realize that the Civic has to be a 'fully-built' lower end (low compression pistons, ...) and it has to be run on race gas > 98 - 100 octane at those boost levels. It is a grenade waiting to happen. 

Please show your math when stating that GT-R DSG $ > Civic + all modifications:thumbsup:


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

Let me give you some inside info:

1st 2 runs:The GTR let the Civic start first and was way out of his power band at 2000+rpm 2nd gear and still lost by only 1/2 car length. If they had both started in 1st gear or 2nd gear in the GTR's powerband, the GTR would have won by a HUGE distance, hence they raced under such conditions. 


3rd run: The GTR tried starting in 1st gear but revs were too high and he hit the rev limiter instantly while the Civic just pulled away. He tried to catch the Civic but gave up after 3rd gear.

Facts:

Civic never ran 2.0 bar of boost, was running 1.6 bar all the way.
The GTR was on STOCK ECU but de-limited with Mine's exhaust. It for sure did not have the Mine's ECU if not would have probably won


----------



## Nismo-ace (Oct 11, 2006)

You also have to look at the money difference.........

That civic is probably less than £15,000 including mods and the skyline is around £60,000+ *so you have to rate the civic*.

Although thats only in the straight line coming around corners like the other user said it'll probably lose with a big difference around a track.

*skyline gtr35 all th way!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

Jspeed said:


> Let me give you some inside info:
> 
> 1st 2 runs:The GTR let the Civic start first and was way out of his power band at 2000+rpm 2nd gear and still lost by only 1/2 car length. If they had both started in 1st gear or 2nd gear in the GTR's powerband, the GTR would have won by a HUGE distance, hence they raced under such conditions.
> 
> ...


appreciate the truth.

no 'launch control'??????? hmmm. why?

I was wondering, because I can't imagine that Civic being able to gain any meaningful traction before 3rd gear from a stop. A lot of the time, especially with front-drive vehicles, 1.6 psi > 2.0 psi, so it is getting clearer now. I would probably try to modify to staged psi in different gears doing 50% in 1st and 2nd, 75% in 3rd and WOT after.

Why did they say the GT-R was running with a Mine's ECU? The facts are definitely appreciated. I don't take anything away from the numbers the Honda is making, but it just can't deliver the power to the pavement. Sorry, just not possible.


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> appreciate the truth.
> 
> Why did they say the GT-R was running with a Mine's ECU? The facts are definitely appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

what was the distance of this drag btw? any idea what the top speed of the civic is?


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

About 600m. Top speed of Civic was around 240km/h and he almost maxed out during the run.


----------



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

Jspeed said:


> Let me give you some inside info:
> 
> 1st 2 runs:The GTR let the Civic start first and was way out of his power band at 2000+rpm 2nd gear and still lost by only 1/2 car length. If they had both started in 1st gear or 2nd gear in the GTR's powerband, the GTR would have won by a HUGE distance, hence they raced under such conditions.
> 
> ...


Notice that the car in action is black... and so is your avartar..

 

anymore 'insider' info??


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

There are many black GTRs on the road already bro  





KingAbarth said:


> Notice that the car in action is black... and so is your avartar..
> 
> 
> 
> anymore 'insider' info??


----------



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

of cos there are..

I think black accounts to the most while red the least..

back to the topic...

any reason why they didnt do a stand still launch?


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

KingAbarth said:


> of cos there are..
> 
> I think black accounts to the most while red the least..
> 
> ...


It was a friendly race to see how fast the Civic was after tuning. If they launched or even rolling started in 1st gear, the GTR would have won by bus lengths. However, I think the guy who put the video up has his own agenda or did not have the proper info


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

Jspeed said:


> It was a friendly race to see how fast the Civic was after tuning. If they launched or even rolling started in 1st gear, the GTR would have won by bus lengths. However, I think the guy who put the video up has his own agenda or did not have the proper info


I knew something didn't feel right. Maybe if the Civic brake boosted from 2nd gear at 35 mph......


----------



## georgewong22 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, could anyone be so kind as to introduce me a competent and honest mechanic? My boss owns a GTR but is having some problems with it, the lights on the dash etc. flashes each time the car goes over a hump then the car dies off.

The car is in Kuching, Sarawak so anyone in Malaysia or Singapore would be fantastic.

I would appreciate any referrals. My mobile is 83824283.

Thank you.


----------

